# HWBOT Team Cup 2012



## NoGuru

This is like our Jiggawatts race on a larger scale. There is a lot of events and a lot of benching going on but I think we could squeeze in some time for this too.


----------



## Rasparthe

If anyone has a line on e3xxx series chip I wouldn't mind finding one for cheap. I think I have a chip in the rest of the Core 2 categories so I'll concentrate there.


----------



## battlecryawesome

I just sold my e3300, took a while to sell. I have 2 e 6xxx chips now. um what were we talking about, lol


----------



## Rasparthe

Every year, HWBOT puts on a large competition to see which country holds the greatest overclockers. They decided to do a similar competition to find out the best overclocking team as well. There is a link the OP to see the competition format. One of the stages is a Core 2 - 775 stage. I have an e8600 and e8500, e7500, e6850, e5800, e4600, and e2180 but nothing for the e3xxx stage. Don't really want to pay retail for it, but have some time for find one.


----------



## battlecryawesome

You Hoarder,







My cpus are not very good,


----------



## HobieCat

I should be able to handle the k10 32m run, but I don't really have anything else competitive for the other categories.


----------



## just_nuke_em

I got good cards for 256 to geforce4. Got others for the rest (minus 600), but I don't think I have the best ones. I have some chips for core 2 stage. I got stuff for K7, K8, K10, Vision, though my 32m times suck







. I could look into doing pcmark05 on my 720. I think that's about it for me and my stuff.


----------



## borandi

Can push some DDR3 memory near 3K, though Gappo can top that.
Perhaps do something for IGP, though wouldn't be on cold. Apart from that, I'm no good to anyone


----------



## Rasparthe

There are so many stages that it is most important to just make sure we have scores in every stage, even mediocre ones should still help alot.


----------



## veblen

Why 03?! IB on LN2 will dominate that category.









I'll go for GMA950.


----------



## NoGuru

We need to compile a list of hardware and what benchies ect. Spreed sheet?? IDK


----------



## just_nuke_em

That could be nice. Google docs, go!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> That could be nice. Google docs, go!


LOL, I just got back from the Pub. I was thinking someone with skills could compile it.


----------



## Electroneng

I need my phase to come in so I can prepare. This and Dice with IVB and some very good Geforce cards should grab a few points. Got several good Core2 chips also with an insulated ep45-ud3p ready to go. Will see how it goes on the rest!


----------



## Electroneng

This starts on Friday! Hope you guys are ready to rumble!


----------



## reggiesanchez

I only have 1 day off in june




























but I should be sitting pretty for July, at the very least geforce 8/9 are MINE and maybe 7 if I can ever get a 7900gtx that actually boots.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Always ask if it works before you buy from feabay







.


----------



## Rasparthe

Finally found an e3xx chip but stupid Canada Post lost the Geforce 5900 I bought for $5.... Still ready to go this weekend! Reggie I have a 7950 GT here, not sure if that is better or not but perhaps you could do something with it. Just have to test it to see if it works first.


----------



## GENiEBEN

For the UCBench stage PM me for the tweak. But sandbag it









I will be competing with GeForce 5, GeForce 8, EDO, 4x PCM05, K7, Core 2000, Core 6000, and whatevar you guys wont have.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Is there interest in making a spreadsheet of who is going to bench what? Would people use (would it be beneficial) it if I (or someone else) bothered to make one?


----------



## el gappo

Sounds like it would help Nuke, even just a thread in ze private section maybe.


----------



## GENiEBEN

Ill make it tonite after work.


----------



## crunkosaur

on the GeForce family benchmark, it asks for "competition background", what is this?


----------



## GENiEBEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkosaur*
> 
> on the GeForce family benchmark, it asks for "competition background", what is this?


No one knows so far.

This one: http://hwbot.org/blog/wp-content//teamcup_2012_bg.jpg


----------



## crunkosaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENiEBEN*
> 
> No one knows so far.


hmmm, i wish we knew. I wanted to participate before i head outa town for the month.


----------



## Rasparthe

I think it would help for a spreadsheet, although it looks like there is a good bit of participation in the Core2 stage, but then the stages without much overlap can be concentrated on.

By the way, it looks there are even some good prizes to be dished out, all the more reason to bench it hard.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> I think it would help for a spreadsheet, although it looks like there is a good bit of participation in the Core2 stage, but then the stages without much overlap can be concentrated on.
> By the way, it looks there are even some good prizes to be dished out, all the more reason to bench it hard.


A spreadsheet would definitely help to organize who is doing what benches. Looking through the benches, I think the only thing I can really compete in is the K10 32m, that is unless ftw wants to take that category, because his chip is stronger than mine.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> A spreadsheet would definitely help to organize who is doing what benches. Looking through the benches, I think the only thing I can really compete in is the K10 32m, that is unless ftw wants to take that category, because his chip is stronger than mine.


I am past the stage of worrying if I have the best equipment of the team or HWBOT. I bench for the enjoyment. If I happen to have the best, well that is a plus!









I have several items I am going to bench regardless, and submitting outside the competition. If any are superb, I will submit in the comp. I am sure some will be beaten by just the fact I am going to use phase and Dice.

The items I plan on benching as of now!

E2180, E4300, E6600 or Pentium E6300, Phenom II X2 555, Athlon XP 2500+

I have several great graphics cards ready to bench with IVY(Dice). Geforce 6000 series up to 9000 series, GTX 200 Series.

If some items will not be covered on the team, I can try to pick them up for benching.

Hopefully, I can get a top team submittal on one or two.


----------



## GENiEBEN

OK, I've only done SC1 so far, hope you like it.

Add your info using this form: http://tinyurl.com/AddSC1
View the spreadsheet using this page: http://tinyurl.com/ViewSC1

I will continue adding all remaing subcompetitions, for suggestions send PM.
Once I have all, please add them to the first post in the thread.


----------



## Electroneng

Added SC1 cards to bench. These 3 cards should be competitive with any on the team. Not as much faith on some of my other ones!


----------



## Rasparthe

Nice! Put mine up, going to look for a some older cards in a couple of recycling places I know.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENiEBEN*
> 
> OK, I've only done SC1 so far, hope you like it.
> Add your info using this form: http://tinyurl.com/AddSC1
> View the spreadsheet using this page: http://tinyurl.com/ViewSC1
> I will continue adding all remaing subcompetitions, for suggestions send PM.
> Once I have all, please add them to the first post in the thread.


That's awesome, nice work!

Looking over my stuff, I can do 8800gt 512 / DICE, Q6600 / DICE, PH II 955 BE / LN2

The 8800gt and q6600 are mediocre, but the 955 should be 32m stable at ~6.5+ ghz.

Edit: Just a thought...Ras, you might want to add those forms to the OP to make them easier to find.


----------



## GENiEBEN

Thanks! Here are the links:

STAGE 1 Submit Form | View Spreadsheet
STAGE 2 Submit Form | View Spreadsheet
STAGE 3 Submit Form | View Spreadsheet
STAGE 4 Submit Form | View Spreadsheet
STAGE 5 Submit Form | View Spreadsheet
STAGE 6 Submit Form | View Spreadsheet


----------



## dhenzjhen

On STAGE 2 all 2D bench or is there any 1 or 2 specific bench needs to be done?

I'm just curious


----------



## GENiEBEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> On STAGE 2 all 2D bench or is there any 1 or 2 specific bench needs to be done?
> I'm just curious


It's UCBENCH for Subcompetition 2.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENiEBEN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> On STAGE 2 all 2D bench or is there any 1 or 2 specific bench needs to be done?
> I'm just curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's UCBENCH for Subcompetition 2.
Click to expand...

Cool, thanks!


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENiEBEN*
> 
> Thanks! Here are the links:
> STAGE 1 Submit Form | View Spreadsheet
> STAGE 2 Submit Form | View Spreadsheet
> STAGE 3 Submit Form | View Spreadsheet
> STAGE 4 Submit Form | View Spreadsheet
> STAGE 5 Submit Form | View Spreadsheet
> STAGE 6 Submit Form | View Spreadsheet


Very nice









Added as much stuff as I can remember off the top of my head, more coming.


----------



## Rasparthe

Nuke, did you see the record for SuperPi 32 with a K6 is? 5hours! LOL, overnight benching!


----------



## just_nuke_em

Yep, I'll just run it during a normal LN2 bench session since that will be about the same length of time









Though in reality it will probably take 30 hours as typically I will forget the background the first time, and then try 5 more times trying to get it stable enough


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Nuke, did you see the record for SuperPi 32 with a K6 is? 5hours! LOL, overnight benching!


You guys are gung-ho for benching the K6 on 32m! I do not think I can keep a top overclock active for that long! With my experiences, something is going to catch on fire!







LOL


----------



## Rasparthe

LOL, first disaster already. K6 score lost to a corrupted screenshot. Thats 4 hours I'll never get back. Unless someone can get this SS to show up...

5AX.jpg 241k .jpg file


----------



## GENiEBEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> LOL, first disaster already. K6 score lost to a corrupted screenshot. Thats 4 hours I'll never get back. Unless someone can get this SS to show up...
> 
> 5AX.jpg 241k .jpg file


File is ZEROed, nothing to recover Im afraid.

EDIT:

Just a reminder, the official competition background has been changed: http://hwbot.org/blog/wp-content//hwbot-team-cup.jpg


----------



## reggiesanchez

Rasp what kind of mem chips does your 7950 gt have????


----------



## Rasparthe

Here ya go....


----------



## just_nuke_em

Crap. I really need to get going. So much hardware, so little time


----------



## dhenzjhen

ES procs ok to use?


----------



## el gappo

Retail hardware only I'm afraid mate.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Retail hardware only I'm afraid mate.


Thanks, Gappo....


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Crap. I really need to get going. So much hardware, so little time


Ain't that the truth... Through all my 775 chips now and I don't think Cascade is going to keep up but have to get to work on the AMD stage so I'll see if I can improve any later.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Ain't that the truth... Through all my 775 chips now and I don't think Cascade is going to keep up but have to get to work on the AMD stage so I'll see if I can improve any later.


I was able to improve on your q6600 score, but I'm afraid it's still not enough to stand up to the QX chips.

Keep up the good work though, you're submitting like a mad man


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I was able to improve on your q6600 score, but I'm afraid it's still not enough to stand up to the QX chips.
> 
> Keep up the good work though, you're submitting like a mad man


Nice job to you both!


----------



## Rasparthe

Thanks! Got a score for each of the 775 stages now. I saw your Q6600, it was a good improvement. Unfortunately, my phase just can't keep high volts under control with a quad, so I might have to switch to DICE for any quads.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

good job guys.... tides will "turn" over here soon... i will keep ya posted on that tho..


----------



## GENiEBEN

Great domination Rasparthe, can't wait to see "final" scores


----------



## HobieCat

Just out of curiosity, which AMD chips will you be running Ras? I plan on running my 955 in TO, and with any luck I'll be able to get a sub 11min time.


----------



## topdog

I'm trying to join the party in the AMD K8 class but the screen froze as I opened cpuz









Would have been good for third place, I'll keep on pushing


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENiEBEN*
> 
> Great domination Rasparthe, can't wait to see "final" scores


Thanks, I have been learning some interesting things about UCbench. Haven't quite nailed down the process yet, but my first scores will have to be redone, my latest ones are much better. Quite the learning curve for this bench.

Hobie: I don't have much in the way of newer AMD chips, the K6 I have posted I'm sure I can get better when I get my hands on some better PC133 RAM, the CL3 isn't cutting it. For K7 I have a good chip mobile chip that should be plenty competitive. K8 I have a 6000+ but its untested and could be weak, have to get it on the bench to see. Beyond that I only have a 550 BE for K10 and Vision all I have is A8. Not much there so if your planning K10 or better I'm sure I won't be any near your scores.

Also - don't get your hopes up but might be hitting Kingston tomorrow....


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Also - don't get your hopes up but might be hitting Kingston tomorrow....


----------



## reggiesanchez

Are you guys holding your best scores or just entering as you go???? Sandbagging is annoying but kinda smart for things like this.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez*
> 
> Are you guys holding your best scores or just entering as you go???? Sandbagging is annoying but kinda smart for things like this.


I'm holding onto some, but I can't touch the QX scores in the "Core 2 6 series" category anyways, so I guess I'm just sandbagging for 2nd place.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez*
> 
> Are you guys holding your best scores or just entering as you go???? Sandbagging is annoying but kinda smart for things like this.


I have a couple of submittals that I am holding onto. They should be very competitive. Only made 4 geforce submittals so far.


----------



## reggiesanchez

kewl only score I can really do without ivy is geforce 6 and I have a pretty good one and a soso one might just enter the soso one so we are on top of that. Was looking at your geforce 7 score electro and its pretty good for air cooling way to go, I ordered one more of those cards hopefully it works. Have a little ln2 left over might try and squeeze out a geforce 8 score

SHould have at least a 3570k very soon.


----------



## Rasparthe

Reggie what type of memory were you looking for on the 7950? Samsung?


----------



## reggiesanchez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Reggie what type of memory were you looking for on the 7950? Samsung?


Yea, but looks like electro has it covered. I got a gtx on the way too. My 7950gt wouldn't go past 800mhz even at 2.0 vcore


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez*
> 
> kewl only score I can really do without ivy is geforce 6 and I have a pretty good one and a soso one might just enter the soso one so we are on top of that. Was looking at your geforce 7 score electro and its pretty good for air cooling way to go, I ordered one more of those cards hopefully it works. Have a little ln2 left over might try and squeeze out a geforce 8 score
> SHould have at least a 3570k very soon.


Thanks Reggie!

I still have my Dice runs to submit later but I do not believe they will be much better. I was placing the 7900GTX and 8800GTX cards in the refridgerator between each run! Boot, apply normal tweaks, do a single run, let card cool back down to ambient, place in fridge, then repeat.
I measured the temperature and humidity outside the fridge, and the temperature/humidity inside the fridge at the shielded(from moving air) point I was placing the card. I then had an idea when condensation would occur.

BTW,

I knew my 8800GTX score was doomed if you still had that team best 8800GTX! Very nice score!


----------



## reggiesanchez

That's actually another card. This one is quite a bit better. Hoping for a gold with that card.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Does it matter if the futuremark system info thing works for 03?


----------



## Rasparthe

Nah, I can never get it to work properly with my stripped OS and no one has complained about it as long as the rest is good.


----------



## reggiesanchez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Does it matter if the futuremark system info thing works for 03?


Nope, just need a screenshot that follows normal hwbot rules.


----------



## GENiEBEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Does it matter if the futuremark system info thing works for 03?


No, but have you tried SI4.9, seemed to finally work for me.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENiEBEN*
> 
> No, but have you tried SI4.9, seemed to finally work for me.


Is that the standalone installer thing? Whenever I've done my own OS strip in the past, SI never works with anything I do to it and 06/vantage validations never get accepted by the database. If I don't have to worry about it this time, I'm not going to even try to deal with it


----------



## GENiEBEN

SystemInfo 4.9


----------



## just_nuke_em

Yeah, that never works for me. Also always seems to create more processes that are mem hungry (I think they where instances of scvhost.exe).


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Yeah, that never works for me. Also always seems to create more processes that are mem hungry (I think they where instances of scvhost.exe).


Though SI 4.9 works well for me, it does like memory! Something we definitely like to avoid!


----------



## el gappo

Looking good so far









http://hwbot.org/competition/team_cup_2012/


----------



## Rasparthe

Certainly is looking good but I suspect the sandbagging will be pretty bad. Keep pushing everyone!


----------



## Electroneng

I have a couple of Geforce runs that I am keeping toward the end! CPU and GPU on SS.

I did my first Core2 runs this weekend and they were garbage! I had a week 44 -2007- 2180 and it must have been the beginning of the poor overclocking chips in this series! Would not run UCBench over 3750mhz! I tried SS and Dice and still the same!

Got a few decent scores on SI 1M and Wprime though!

I have a few more chips that are proven and I should make some noise with these!

Not worried about any prizes myself, I just want OCN to win!! !


----------



## Rasparthe

I hope your good chips are in K8, I just gave it a go and my K8 has a CB around -40 which is very hard to maintain using Cascade. It even got worse the more voltage I tried to add, which seemed odd. Got frustrated with it, managed to not smash the board and gave up. Ahh well try something else later in the month.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

So much time, so little hardware and especially so little cooling things.







But i should be able to get at least one point.









EDIT: uhm, just realized i'm not in OCN HWBot team.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> I hope your good chips are in K8, I just gave it a go and my K8 has a CB around -40 which is very hard to maintain using Cascade. It even got worse the more voltage I tried to add, which seemed odd. Got frustrated with it, managed to not smash the board and gave up. Ahh well try something else later in the month.


Yeah, I have a good K8 chip! My Single Stage holds Core2 duals at -42C so I would see that cold bug also!


----------



## el gappo

Great job so far guys









Still leading but getting closer. http://hwbot.org/competition/team_cup_2012/


----------



## Electroneng

We are now in 2nd guys! I reported two scores today as they were obviously bugged and they got deleted! I know we are holding some points back but we need some contributions!


----------



## NoGuru

What is the current benchmark?


----------



## Rasparthe

In which benchmark did you report? UCbench? How could you tell they were bugged?


----------



## Electroneng

They were in the Geforce 8000 series. A 103000 (GTS 8800 640MB) and a 91000 (8800GT) score in 3DMARK03.

Both scores were significantly higher then the previous records for these cards and they we at near stock clocks.

Not hard to spot these at all! Lol


----------



## Rasparthe

Ahh, thought maybe UC. The tweaking have the scores all over the place, hope that no one is taking advantage of the bug that Genibeen knows about, thought maybe you saw something. I've got to find some time to get a 6000 series run in. Unfortunately in London for work this week, so not much access to my hardware. Going to come down to the wire in the Core 2 class I think. Everyone is sandbagging that stage.


----------



## veblen

In with my mighty GMA 950!


----------



## Rasparthe

MSI had me a little worried... but they came through. Didn't want to have to buy another cheapo 775 board.

Line No. Product Model Customer Part FUR Requested Qty. Received Qty. Shipped Qty.
1 G41M-P33 601-7592-130 1 1 1

Total Shipped Quantity: 1

Hope it can at least make it through loading the OS since the last one couldn't....


----------



## HobieCat

That's one thing I really have to give them credit for...their RMA department seems pretty solid.


----------



## GENiEBEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> That's one thing I really have to give them credit for...their RMA department seems pretty solid.


8th month for my Marshal and still counting. Butter Solid.


----------



## veblen

Why is no one benching Llano IGP on LN2?







We can take first place overall with a better score than my stock 3870K.

Gappo?


----------



## just_nuke_em

Sandbagging most likely.


----------



## veblen

Ah, didn't think of that; makes perfect sense.


----------



## Rasparthe

LOL, I'll do a Llano run on Cascade after the Core 2 stage is finished but those chips love the cold.


----------



## el gappo

I ain't sandbagging... my Llano is broke


----------



## veblen




----------



## Rasparthe

Wow we really need an integrated Geforce submission. I don't have even one board with Geforce onboard graphics, anyone able to throw something up? It would be a shame to not grab some easy points.


----------



## el gappo

Stick a thread up man. Somebody is bound to have one.


----------



## GENiEBEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Stick a thread up man. Somebody is bound to have one.


Im sure I can get a working 7025 but the hassle for next-to-none points isn't worth it as long as people go for 9300GS







If we dont get any scores by stage closing time just buzz me.

PS: anyone (european) that wants a 5900XT (ultra bios)? Sold the mobo and can't contribute to GF stage


----------



## Slaughter

I have an e-7100/630i that I could try to run if we get desperate :S


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> I have an e-7100/630i that I could try to run if we get desperate :S


We do not have to be desperate to give it a shot! We welcome your input!









I would pick up one but just bought a 890fxe to run all these AMD chips I have been collecting!


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> We do not have to be desperate to give it a shot! We welcome your input!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would pick up one but just bought a 890fxe to run all these AMD chips I have been collecting!


Well, it would involve me going 100km one way just to get it







LoL.

I'll do it if need be but I'm hoping someone else can grab a decent score.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> We do not have to be desperate to give it a shot! We welcome your input!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would pick up one but *just bought a 890fxe* to run all these AMD chips I have been collecting!


Nice choice, you wont regret it! The only downfall of that board is the 1.75v cpu-nb limit, but it's still by far my favourite AMD board.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Nice choice, you wont regret it! The only downfall of that board is the 1.75v cpu-nb limit, but it's still by far my favourite AMD board.


Thanks Hobie!


----------



## el gappo

You got hypers to use with it?


----------



## Schmuckley

A good choice for an integrated Geforce run would be m4n78 pro or m4n98td-evo..
:







: I sold my m4n78 pro a couple months ago


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> You got hypers to use with it?


No, But I am looking for a good set.

The best Ram I have for AM3 is a set of Dominator GT, 1600Mhz CL7. I believe these are PSC.

Sandy and Ivy bridge hates this set. I use a set of ripjaws that will do 9-10-10 at 2133Mhz.

I definitely need to improve my ram collection.


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> A good choice for an integrated Geforce run would be m4n78 pro or m4n98td-evo..
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : I sold my m4n78 pro a couple months ago


Yea both are Geforce 8xxxx series, the real cream of the crop is the Geforce 9xxx series of integrated like on the Asus P5N7A-VM and the Gigabyte E7AUM-DS2H, I think DFI makes one too. Near impossible to find though.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> No, But I am looking for a good set.
> The best Ram I have for AM3 is a set of Dominator GT, 1600Mhz CL7. I believe these are PSC.
> Sandy and Ivy bridge hates this set. I use a set of ripjaws that will do 9-10-10 at 2133Mhz.
> I definitely need to improve my ram collection.


Willing to bet the fxe hates them more


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Willing to bet the fxe hates them more


I will be testing out ram on the board this evening. Just going to put a 555 in the board on air and focus on testing my ram. I have about 10 sets of DDR3 so hopefully one set is decent. If not, Time to buy!


----------



## Schmuckley

Ahh..the Intel Nvidia boards :







:


----------



## Electroneng

I just found your review of the 890fxe Gappo! A very good read!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> No, But I am looking for a good set.
> The best Ram I have for AM3 is a set of Dominator GT, 1600Mhz CL7. I believe these are PSC.
> Sandy and Ivy bridge hates this set. I use a set of ripjaws that will do 9-10-10 at 2133Mhz.
> I definitely need to improve my ram collection.


1600 c7 could possibly be hypers. What's the version number on them?


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> 1600 c7 could possibly be hypers. What's the version number on them?


Just use a pen to make that '7' into a '2' and your all set!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Just use a pen to make that '7' into a '2' and your all set!


lol, I happen to have a kit of the 1600 7-7-7 that are hypers, so it is possible.


----------



## Rasparthe

I have a 1600 7-7-7 of GT as well but they are version 2.3 - BBSE? maybe? No idea but they are definitely not hypers. Most GTs I see these days are the 7.1 Powerchip versions.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Nice choice, you wont regret it! The only downfall of that board is the 1.75v cpu-nb limit, but it's still by far my favourite AMD board.


Maybe Gappo should flex his muscles with Biostar and see if he can get 1.85V








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> I have a 1600 7-7-7 of GT as well but they are version 2.3 - BBSE? maybe? No idea but they are definitely not hypers. Most GTs I see these days are the 7.1 Powerchip versions.


Can they do 1600 6-7-6 at stock volts? If so, they're BBSE. If not, they could be BDSA, BDBG, or a whole other group of four letter combos that start with B lol


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> I have a 1600 7-7-7 of GT as well but they are version 2.3 - BBSE? maybe? No idea but they are definitely not hypers. Most GTs I see these days are the 7.1 Powerchip versions.


Mine are version 2.3 also!


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Yea both are Geforce 8xxxx series, the real cream of the crop is the Geforce 9xxx series of integrated like on the Asus P5N7A-VM and the Gigabyte E7AUM-DS2H, I think DFI makes one too. Near impossible to find though.


I spent last night searching for a decent 9xxx series board on all the internet sites. The few I found were over $110 . I do not want to pay that for a board that is going to get me very few points.


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> Mine are version 2.3 also!


I've a set too, version 2.2!









But I suck at clocking RAM so they're just sitting pretty on the shelf.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Maybe Gappo should flex his muscles with Biostar and see if he can get 1.85V


Do it Ollie! If you can get that cpu-nb to 1.85 I'll be ecstatic.


----------



## el gappo

I asked yonks ago and nothing happened. Hard mod possibly?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> Mine are version 2.3 also!


If you want to find out, a heatgun will loosen the adhesive that sticks the ICs to the heatspreaders. It does burn up the stickers, though. I took one off my dead stick to see if I could fix it. Still no luck there.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> If you want to find out, a heatgun will loosen the adhesive that sticks the ICs to the heatspreaders. It does burn up the stickers, though. I took one off my dead stick to see if I could fix it. Still no luck there.


I thought I read somewhere that pouring LN2 on it will make the glue come off too???


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that pouring LN2 on it will make the glue come off too???


No idea. But somebody needs to look... I wanna find out if I should start buying 1600C7 v2.3!


----------



## el gappo

It definitely works, just plop the sticks in your pot. Not tried with dommies mind, corsair using that crazy alien space glue, might not work


----------



## Rasparthe

Anyone tried a bath of acetone for an hour or two? Would it damage the PCB?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

A hair dryer would probably work too. I just unscrewed the top part and put a little bit of pressure between the plate and the PCB (forcing them apart) and then started heating it. Once it gets hot enough, the adhesive turns to liquid and it pops right off.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> It definitely works, just plop the sticks in your pot. Not tried with dommies mind, corsair using that crazy alien space glue, might not work


I've done the ln2 dip with dommies, the heatspreaders pretty much just fall off after the bath.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Speaking of which... My dead 2000C7 stick is in the oven right now. Trying to resurrect it...


----------



## reggiesanchez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Yea both are Geforce 8xxxx series, the real cream of the crop is the Geforce 9xxx series of integrated like on the Asus P5N7A-VM and the Gigabyte E7AUM-DS2H, I think DFI makes one too. Near impossible to find though.


I have a 730i I think I can get a sub out of, board is in rough shape though.


----------



## Rasparthe

Right now, as long as it can get through the bench, its better than anything we got.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Right now, as long as it can get through the bench, its better than anything we got.


Agreed!


----------



## el gappo

Best score right now is actually on a 730i.


----------



## reggiesanchez

Just grabbed a 5400 hope it gets here in time best I have on hand is a p4 661......


----------



## reggiesanchez

730i is a no go, can't get into windows or install an os. Not sure what's wrong with the board internally but every time it tries to fire up whatever is broken it just shuts down.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> A hair dryer would probably work too. I just unscrewed the top part and put a little bit of pressure between the plate and the PCB (forcing them apart) and then started heating it. Once it gets hot enough, the adhesive turns to liquid and it pops right off.


I bet a tub of gasoline would get it off too


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Wow we really need an integrated Geforce submission. I don't have even one board with Geforce onboard graphics, anyone able to throw something up? It would be a shame to not grab some easy points.


Should I make a run with my MSI NF980- G65? I believe it has the equivalent of an 8200 igp .
If so , what are the best approved drivers for the chip/competition?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Should I make a run with my MSI NF980- G65? I believe it has the equivalent of an 8200 igp .
> If so , what are the best approved drivers for the chip/competition?


That would be perfect







Not sure about drivers, 181, 185 and 186 seem to be working best for 06 in xp.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> That would be perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about drivers, 181, 185 and 186 seem to be working best for 06 in xp.


I'll just have to see what the old girl will do









The ram overclocking comp is interesting to me too. I have some DDR that has hit 620 mhz and I have some old RDRAM that may be able to contribute - if i can get that old rig to run









Thanks for the reply


----------



## Rasparthe

That would be excellent. We don't have even one score for the Geforce stage so it would be a great help! What board are you using for the RDRAM?


----------



## cssorkinman

Its an old dell machine







. XPS 733 . Gonna be a roll of the dice just to see if will still boot.....lol

Edit : I didn't realize you had an entry in the RDRAM comp, nice score Rasparthe. I don't see my old rig being any competition for you








At any rate - I gave my old nvidia igp a try and It scored well enough to hold 4th place for now - putting OCN back where it belongs...... #1


----------



## Rasparthe

Thats kind of why I was asking, there aren't many boards that allow you to even overclock RDRAM. My RAM isn't that great though, just need to find another cheap set. Nice score on the Nvidia onboard category, that was a welcome boost!


----------



## cssorkinman

Thanks , happy to finally make a contribution to the teams effort.
My first run got the igp temp up to 90c, so i placed a regular house fan directly over the motherboard and it knocked the temp back down to 72 on the second run. I was amazed it made that much difference.
I think I'm going to give the DDR comp a go, see what my 939 rig has to offer


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks , happy to finally make a contribution to the teams effort.
> My first run got the igp temp up to 90c, so i placed a regular house fan directly over the motherboard and it knocked the temp back down to 72 on the second run. I was amazed it made that much difference.
> I think I'm going to give the DDR comp a go, see what my 939 rig has to offer


Thanks for the help with the geforce board run and anything in the future!


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> Thanks for the help with the geforce board run and anything in the future!


You are welcome, happy to help out.
I submitted a mediocre DDR2 score ( getting another rig together with some better equipment, should get close to 600 mhz) in the memory clock competition and am getting my 939 rig set up for the DDR stage. Rasparthe has RDRAM covered pretty nicely , I was wondering about the other stages in the memory clock comp? Anyone out there have an EDO rig for submitting a score? I have one ,( not a good oc'er) but it would take an act of god to get it back into running form







.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Added myself in te spreadsheet for some 6 core action, although, I need to make sure I can just disable CPU 2 on my SR-2... but for the 6 cores, will I need to disable HT? best I can pull from my CPUs on the SR-2 is ~ 4Ghz, for benching... the SR-2 is very Bclk limited, maybe up to like 215 on LN2... best I've gotten on water is 208, but it wasn't bench stable...


----------



## Rasparthe

The rules in general state that you cannot disable cores but are allowed to enable them. This, of course, only refers to CPUs not motherboards. You do not have to disable HT, the core count is decided by the amount of logical cores. A 6 core with HT is still 6 cores. It is the why the Clarkdales compete in the 2 core category not the 4 core one.


----------



## cssorkinman

I see Topdog trounced my anemic DDR2 sub







. NICE SCORE
I submitted a 305 mhz run in the DDR competition . I can run 320 plus , but keep crashing while getting screen shots








Still wondering if anyone has an EDO rig they can make a submission with - I have one scattered in boxes in my basement. If we didnt have one, I could try to resurrect it.


----------



## Rasparthe

I believe I do have a board that will run EDO RAM, but getting to it will be a bit of problem for at least a week. Then I still have to find some RAM to fit it, don't know if this will all come together in time.


----------



## GENiEBEN

I have a running EDO board, but does cpuz work on 98se? 32Megs wont cut it even for microXP


----------



## H3||scr3am

So, am I allowed to disable CPU1 (jumper) and bench only using CPU0, and submit? I'm a bit confused Rasperthe....

Regards,

H3||scr3am


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

What are you planning on submitting for?


----------



## Rasparthe

Perhaps I am as well. I'm assuming you mean that you are going to disable one of the sockets on the SR-2. That is totally legal as long as you place the score in the bracket that matches the number of cores on the chip. You can even use both sockets if you wish, again as long as you place the score in the proper bracket.

You may not take (for example) a 3770K, disable two cores and run it in the dual core bracket. You may disable two cores if you wish but you still compete in the 4 core bracket. You can enable cores to move to another bracket. For example, you may enable the two locked cores in a Phenom II x2 550 and run in the 4 core bracket.


----------



## Rasparthe

Wow, third is a bit of a suprise in the IGP, good scores at the last second there to push us up. Keep pushing the last few stages guys, we are in pretty good shape so far. PCMark05 should be a challenge....


----------



## el gappo

I expect we will get spanked in pcmark by whichever teams know the text edit and page rendering tweaks.

Scores from the locked stages tallied up so far, 3 down 3 to go.

OCN - 275
Madshrimps - 232
AF - 206
OCF - 182


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> I expect we will get spanked in pcmark by whichever teams know the text edit and page rendering tweaks.
> Scores from the locked stages tallied up so far, 3 down 3 to go.
> OCN - 275
> Madshrimps - 232
> AF - 206
> OCF - 182


We don't have anyone that knows them?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> We don't have anyone that knows them?


No, new tweaks came out recently, and it looks like only a handful of guys in HWBot actually know them (Pro, Cherv, Gulv, Steve (maybe)).


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Tweaks or cheats? That's why I don't like the PCMark stuff... too loose with rules and too many secret tricks. If you keep it secret, you never have to prove it's not cheating.


----------



## Rasparthe

Still important for us to at least get some scores up. Can't afford to not take at least a few points even if the score isn't competitive. We will just have to dominate in the other stages


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I agree, though I think that will be up to the guys with Acards and the like.

AKA the Brits.


----------



## cssorkinman

Big thankyou to el gappo for helping a newcomer to the team cup earlier today







.

I've never even ran PC mark 05- pretty sure I won't be much help in that stage.









Great job to everyone that has contributed so far, those scores represent huge efforts and should be recognized because of that









psst, Rasparthe, the powerhouse is now in 2012


----------



## Rasparthe

LOL, thx updated. Although the main guts of that rig were taken apart for a couple of scores in the Team Cup. Hope to get it back together once the e5800 does some dirty work in the Asrock 4CoreDual.


----------



## H3||scr3am

is there any where we do have a collection of PCmark 05 tweaks? I've honestly never really tweaked much more then a stripped OS, with disabled services.... even then... for 05, what is the best OS to use? 98? XP?


----------



## el gappo

Tweaks here http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=37447

98 wont work lol







You can probably get away with 7, will be a bit easier to set up. I like server 08 but its a pain with intel raid management so vista would be a good substitute. XP is no good because of transparent windows test and now ie9.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Sounds to me like PCmark05 doesn't scale past 4 cores... so no real need on my submission or attempts lol... as I'm sure someone else can get a higher clocked 6 core chip and disable some cores on it... but I'll look at improving my own standing for 12 core users on HWbot using these tweaks, thanks









EDIT:

Actually I'll make some submissions this weekend hopefully, just to get us some points, but I assume, someone with a nice X6, or an X4 they can unlock to X6, will be able to get higher clocks... and using the same tweaks score better then I will.


----------



## Rasparthe

Anyone have an FB-DIMM rig they can use to submit a score, missing any type of score in this category. What is the best overclocking board using FB-DIMM? D5400XS?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

FB-DIMM?


----------



## Rasparthe

Looks like server RAM, used by Socket 771 for sure not sure about others. Was hoping some of the guys running Xeons might have a setup using FB-DIMM they could throw up, even stock is better than nothing.


----------



## cssorkinman

Nothing in my vault for the FB-dimm competition.
My Edo rig powers up, posts- but refuses to recognize any of the hard drives I have tried with it.
If no one else has an edo setup ,I'll continue to try to get it to run.

Edit: I spend a few hours trying to get the EDO setup running without success and am now admitting defeat..







lol


----------



## Rasparthe

Hmm, still trying to hunt down something for the EDO stage. Missing points in two stages (EDO and FB-DIMM) will hurt alot.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

What about posting a wanted ad?


----------



## el gappo

Just pop a thread up asking people to bench


----------



## Slaughter

Anyone else running 3core PCMark? I was hoping to drop in a good score but I seem to be struggling.


----------



## el gappo

What you getting stuck with?


----------



## Slaughter

I've tried all the tweaks that I can find and I am still pulling in lower scores than I'd like.

This is my best run so far -> http://www.3dmark.com/pcm05/3166870


----------



## dhenzjhen

I was so happy I found a FB-DIMM then I realized that the CPU was an ES







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2484522

I will try to find a non ES 771 procs then re-do this. If I couldn't find a retail procs then I'm sorry


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

LN2 acquired...

Commence the following today:

2 x 8800GTS 512
1 x 9800GTX+
1 x GTX 275
1x GTX 285 Matrix

Hopefully I can get a good score somewhere...


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> I was so happy I found a FB-DIMM then I realized that the CPU was an ES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2484522
> I will try to find a non ES 771 procs then re-do this. If I couldn't find a retail procs then I'm sorry


Ouch, that figures. wonder if I have a 771 around here....


----------



## Rasparthe

We are down to the last three days in the HWBOT competition and we have 4 stages without even a score. Its time to search those closets and slap something together. I've had a bad month and just haven't been able to get anything going, (broken down washing machine and air conditioner and a death in my wife's family) and haven't had the time I would have liked to dedicate to the stages.

These are the four stages without even one score, if anyone on the OCN team can throw up any type of score it would be much appreciated:

Stage 3: Memory Clock: EDO RAM - No one have that old system laying around they can get a valid for? My own attempts to get anything EDO running have been a complete failure.

Stage 3: Memory Clock: FB-DIMM - Server RAM - Socket 771

Stage 6 - PCMark05 - 2x Core - Any dual core chip will do, I would hate to have to run this on my A4-3400 just to put up a score

Stage 6 - PCMark05 - 3x Core - Any AMD lovers out there that can put one up here?

Missing even one stage worth of points can hurt alot, even a bottom score helps out in the overall score. We are about 100 points in the lead but need ever last point as the scores everyone is withholding will show up soon.

Lets get benching!


----------



## topdog

I have some pcmark scores to put up in every stage


----------



## reggiesanchez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topdog*
> 
> I have some pcmark scores to put up in every stage


I was hoping that was the case


----------



## Rasparthe

Me too... I hope I can get some more memory scores in and hopefully the two missing stages won't hurt so bad.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> We are down to the last three days in the HWBOT competition and we have 4 stages without even a score. Its time to search those closets and slap something together. I've had a bad month and just haven't been able to get anything going, (broken down washing machine and air conditioner and a death in my wife's family) and haven't had the time I would have liked to dedicate to the stages.
> These are the four stages without even one score, if anyone on the OCN team can throw up any type of score it would be much appreciated:
> Stage 3: Memory Clock: EDO RAM - No one have that old system laying around they can get a valid for? My own attempts to get anything EDO running have been a complete failure.
> Stage 3: Memory Clock: FB-DIMM - Server RAM - Socket 771
> Stage 6 - PCMark05 - 2x Core - Any dual core chip will do, I would hate to have to run this on my A4-3400 just to put up a score
> *Stage 6 - PCMark05 - 3x Core* - Any AMD lovers out there that can put one up here?
> Missing even one stage worth of points can hurt alot, even a bottom score helps out in the overall score. We are about 100 points in the lead but need ever last point as the scores everyone is withholding will show up soon.
> Lets get benching!


\

I have an x2 560(that unlocks) en route..a 6950 that clocks good..and am DICE-ready








I do not have: xp installed







..one ready for pcm 05 (it's a bit of a pain) ie9..correct encoder gimmick n all


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> \
> I have an x2 560(that unlocks) en route..a 6950 that clocks good..and am DICE-ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have: xp installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..one ready for pcm 05 (it's a bit of a pain) ie9..correct encoder gimmick n all


I wouldn't use XP for PCMark. All of the top scores are using Win7, and I think gappo still swears by Server 08.


----------



## Schmuckley

..try to install and get functional now..did I see topdog say he was doing pcm05? If so..i'll skip


----------



## veblen

Do we need a dual-core pcm05? I've got a T9800 that scores around 11.5k.


----------



## topdog

i'll be putting up a 36k later today, but you can submit yours too to get your competition point, it adds to your globals


----------



## Schmuckley

Gappo has 7th place..looks like topdog's will be higher..Wat is this thing on the left in this pic?


..looks like some kind of RAMdrive or something


----------



## el gappo

That's exactly what it is







Acard ans9010, nice bit of kit up until pcmark got screwed sideways with rule changes.


----------



## HobieCat

It's an Acard, basically a hard drive that uses DDR2 ram.

Edit: Dammit Gappo, you ninja'd me.


----------



## Schmuckley

trial run(have no dual-core deneb yet







) http://www.3dmark.com/pcm05/3168015

4 cores..stock gpu..4.3 on a thuban..I think I can beat 36-ish







IF i can get up to 5+ Ghz with the Deneb.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> trial run(have no dual-core deneb yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) http://www.3dmark.com/pcm05/3168015
> 4 cores..stock gpu..4.3 on a thuban..I think I can beat 36-ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF i can get up to 5+ Ghz with the Deneb.


You're not allowed to use virtual ram drives or ram cache in PCMark


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> You're not allowed to use virtual ram drives or ram cache in PCMark










oh..but he gets to run a real RAMdrive?


----------



## HobieCat

I don't make the rules, I'm just repeating them


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> You're not allowed to use virtual ram drives or ram cache in PCMark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh..but he gets to run a real RAMdrive?
Click to expand...

Heres one if you want to bust out.

http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch.asp?scriteria=AA74660&pagetitle=ACARD%20ANS9010%205.25%20inch%20SATA%20x%202-to-DDRII%20RAM%20Disk%20Up%20t


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Heres one if you want to bust out.
> http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SKUSearch.asp?scriteria=AA74660&pagetitle=ACARD%20ANS9010%205.25%20inch%20SATA%20x%202-to-DDRII%20RAM%20Disk%20Up%20t


All you need is 8 of those, an $1800 RAID card, and tweaks that only 4 people know, and then you're ready to play some pcmark05.


----------



## Schmuckley

Yeah..I gotta bow out of that crap..raid 0 Amd install for nothing..Gonna let Gappo n Topdog get our boints there








too much tweaking n stuff (not that I don't like tweaking) but idk..
I will be doing the regular 2d gauntlet with chip i get tomorrow


----------



## HobieCat

Don't worry about it, ever since all of these new tweaks came out, no one plays PCMark05 anymore, because unless you know the tweaks (and basically no one does) then you cant be competitive at it.


----------



## battlecryawesome

I still play it just dont expect more than 1.0 boint


----------



## el gappo

http://hwbot.org/competition/team_cup_2012/

They are going over the scores now, fingers crossed


----------



## HobieCat

And.....we're in the lead again!


----------



## veblen




----------



## cssorkinman

So much drama!
No matter how it shakes out, the team should be quite proud , fantastic effort everyone


----------



## Rasparthe

Agreed just back back from a little long weekend vacation time to see we were in first ?!? Nicely done to everyone that submitted, hope it all shakes out in our favour.


----------



## FtW 420

Just noticed we're back in the lead, 2nd at the close yesterday & just 1 blocked score for the other team to get the lead back, pretty close!

Hopefully it stays this way after scores are all checked, well done everyone!


----------



## Electroneng

Very good news!


----------



## Schmuckley

So..OCN won?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> So..OCN won?


Looks like they are still checking scores (reggie's sammich pic in his sub was commented on this morning in the hwbot news), as long as OCN didn't mess up on the subs it is looking good.


----------



## cssorkinman

*waits for the other shoe to drop*
This situation reminds me of the "hanging chad" incident in American politics


----------



## exploiteddna

any official declaration yet?


----------

